# Got an email from the NRA today....



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes now they are going after assisted opening knives.

What is ridicules is that there is ZERO reason to ban any kind of knife! I am pretty darn sure if a person is stabbed with an auto-knife, or with a fixed blade, it won't inflict a different wound!.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

knife laws are a little outdated.

You can carry any handgun you like in Indiana as long as you have a PPP, yet you can not carry a switchblade???????


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

It is easier for this country to do what they want when they have the people totally dis armed. Trust me, it is coming. They will be coming after our archery next!! The next time when we vote for our president, their won't be any voting, we will have our dictator. It is coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

That's ridiculous.....I carry a Spyderco Stretch all the time.


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

They can have my knife when they pry it from my cold, dead, hands........than theyll have to use two hands to open it.


Whats next? Baseball bats, tire irons?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*This country is headed towards the European*

model. Virtually no hunting and no gun ownership, except for crooks of course. A few more years with liberals in power....................


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

idc anymore. there is no way in heck im giving up anything of mine. thats that. 
wont stop hunting
wont stop shooting bows/ guns
wont stop buying knives
wont give up any guns or bows or knives


i have to the right to protect myself and there trying to now take that away. government is garbage. a bunch of rich dumb a** that will do anything to make themselves richer.


----------



## noonesbusiness3 (Feb 13, 2009)

finally ppl as upset about this as i am


----------

